# 3D vanes



## Billgotskill (May 9, 2012)

What vanes are u guys shooting nowadays? 3 or 4 fletch?


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I shoot 3 pretty much all the time. My son shoots 4. Why? I started off with new arrows and 3 was most common. The boy started with 4 as he bought some 2nd hand arrows here on AT that were set up as such. He's had a lot of success with 4 and I doubt he'll change anytime soon. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

3 fletch smaller shield cut vane


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

3 Blazer vanes on Tank 25 shafts


----------



## dosterman95 (Mar 19, 2020)

I shoot 3 fletch blazers and they do well for me. I haven't shot a 4 fletch arrow yet I hear they're pretty good though-


----------



## Blueeclipse93 (11 mo ago)

I am using nock max 2.0 4 fletch vane right now with some helical, seems to have a good spin for those 40 plus yard shots. I'll admit, not working to my advantage for this 20 yrd indoor league I am on, should have made some different arrows.


----------



## MatthiasPeregrino (11 mo ago)

Blueeclipse93 said:


> I am using nock max 2.0 4 fletch vane right now with some helical, seems to have a good spin for those 40 plus yard shots. I'll admit, not working to my advantage for this 20 yrd indoor league I am on, should have made some different arrows.


That's interesting. Do you think that's a safe generalization about four vaned arrows? Curious


----------



## Blueeclipse93 (11 mo ago)

MatthiasPeregrino said:


> That's interesting. Do you think that's a safe generalization about four vaned arrows? Curious


I have limited indoor shooting, but the guys I'm in a league with shoot the larger 3 fletched arrow. The idea behind it basically to stabilize as fast as possible in a short range. Also 3 fletch is a lot easier if you're rest is fixed on a lot of these target bows. I shoot a trinity drop rest, so contact isn't an issue. Also with anything, pro and cons, 4 fletch - more stable, more spin, BUT more surface area/ more drag. Haven't done any speed tests(no Chrono) but I've read drag can factor. 

Side note, saw some 4, fletch at a recent indoor 3D ASA @ Foley.


----------



## Max James (Dec 7, 2021)

ASA Open Pro at Foley. 5 out of 5 archers in the shoot down were using 4 fletch. That says something when you were shooting for a paycheck.


----------



## Thetad7 (10 mo ago)

4 fletch tac drivers on a ps23


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I just got some Gold Tip series 22 pro shafts. I will be experimenting with 3 and 4 fletch. I will try 3 fletch on the 2 inch Blazers and the 2.25 X vanes. Then I also try 4 fletch with the Bohning 1.5 inch X vanes, 1.75 inch X3 vanes.


----------



## ahmedroyce339 (10 mo ago)

Billgotskill said:


> What vanes are u guys shooting nowadays? 3 or 4 fletch? Showbox jiofi.local.html


I haven't shot a 4 fletch arrow yet I hear they're pretty good though-


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Q2i Fusion X II SL vanes, 4 fletch on Gold Tip x-cutters.


----------



## O'Neill's Classic Archery (7 mo ago)

Victory 23's 380 spine, 4 Bohning X3's Bieter knock, these are grouping really well. This is what I will be shooting this weekend in Metropolis.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

4 fletch Vanetec HD series.


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

Shot both 3 and 4 fletch with 2.5 and 3 inch X vanes. I like the look of a 4 fletch X wing but did not notice a difference other than the extra time it takes to fletch a dozen shafts and increasing your chances of damaging vanes during practice. Vane manufactures and their sponsored shooters will push 4 fletch for obvious reason...$$$ If you need extra stabilization add some more helical/offset or go with slightly larger vane IMO


----------



## BcG3 (12 mo ago)

I was experimenting with 4 fletch vs a 3 fletch this spring and here's what I noticed using 125g field tips:

3 Fletch - Always had at least 1 flyer (meaning 1 that was just off or out my grouping no matter the distance). Just more inconsistencies and sometimes the height of the AAE hybrid HP's (2.05" length x 0.535" height) would hit my rest. I started noticing black streaks along the tips of the vanes so the arrow was hitting the rest housing and affecting the cast. And I also got sick of the shop always screwing up the knock or at least not aligning it with my index vane so I had to turn some of them to have that correct.

Learned how to fletch my own arrows and immediately saw better results with a shorter height, longer vane on a 4 fletch.

4 Fletch - AAE Max Stealth Pro (2.70" length x 0.50" height). Grouping was way more consistent, no more flyers, no vanes hitting my rest housing, no more worrying about an index vane, knock tuning was the easiest thing in the world, since steering increased so did my cross wind grouping. FOC was more centered and I've already split some of the vanes I've recently put on and I wasn't even mad. Just overall no complaints with my experience.

I have also done a 4 fletch of the AA Hybrid HP's (as mentioned before in my 3 fletch setup) and it was a ****load worse than what I thought. I would also never run a whisker biscuit with a four fletch, so take that into consideration if you care about arrow speed.


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm mainly using original Q2i Fusion-X's, the 2.1" they are about 8 grains and .55" tall. 3 fletch with 2° of right offset, all fletching mentioned below have this configuration.

I ruined a vane on one, as an experiment I re-fletched it with a 3" Fusion x-ii, they are about 9.5 grains and .45" tall. It hits POA to about 30 yards, after that it starts hitting low (with the sight set for the 2.1 Fusions). I've been using the 3" quite a bit for shots 30 and in, can't hurt to have the arrow stabilize faster on the close shots. Perhaps it's just a bit of luck, but I seem to be pounding more x-rings within 30 yards with it in comparison to what I've been doing with the 2.1's. My 3d arrows are a bit on the weak side for spine, so it may be that adding a bit more weight to the back of the arrow is some of the reason, besides just the longer vane stabilizing the arrow a bit quicker.
I had some 2.1" Fusion x-ii's, they are about 7 grains and .43" tall, so I decided to fletch a couple arrows with those just to see the difference. They fly to POA with the original 2.1" Fusions to 60 yards, or at least seem to within my shooting ability. At 80 yards they are hitting a couple inches higher on average. I haven't been using them but figure I will if I go to a shoot and have some windy conditions to shoot in, they should drift a bit less with their lower profile.

As well as I'm hitting with the 3" Fusion x-ii I'm really considering trying a 4 fletch with the 2.1's. More steering seems to be helping me out.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've done some testing on 3 vs 4 fletch:









Did some testing with 4 Fletch arrows over the last few...


Some of my friends and fellow club members have made the switch to 4 fletch and have made some claims of improvement that I just couldn’t ignore. So I decided to do a little testing. (I wanted to put a bunch of shots before final tuning on my spot bow anyway) Equipment: Arrow 1 – Black Eagle...




www.archerytalk.com





It is my opinion thus far is either:
a) I'm not good enough to notice the difference
b) 4 vanes offer no advantage to 3 vanes

*I'll wait until I complete the last phase of testing with fixed blade broadheads to finalize my thoughts*


----------

